# Openrpg Game, Eberron



## McDungeon (Oct 21, 2006)

Visit:  http://www.thetangledweb.net/forums/viewtopic.php?p=3786#3786

And post there, but here's the original message anyway.


*Campaign setting: * Eberron
*Point buy system: * 32 points + ability by levels
*Starting level: * 6 or 15000 xp
*Gold: *  13000 gp
*Books allowed:* All core(PHB, MM1, DMG. Psionics), complete series, eberron campaign setting + supplements.  As well as one book per player's choice, but everything is subject to DM approval.   A good example is the planar shepherd prc.
*HP per level*  Max for every level.
*Races and templates:*  PHB + Eberron races only.  Templates on case by case basis.
*Starting Region*  Breland, specifically, Sharn.  
*Alignment*  Preferabbly good or neutral.  But as alignment is blurred in Eberron, I am ok with whatever as long as it doesn't involve killing or harassing fellow players.
*Make characters at:* http://www.sylnae.net/3eprofiler/login.php  , download them, and send them as an attached email to waper9@yahoo.com

Notice you only get 1 book choice besides the core + complete + eberron stuff.  For example, that means if your druid wants the fleshraker dinosaur, they have to pick MM3 for their book.  This also applies to polymorph and kelvezu outsider shape, etc.   This is mostly for balance reasons, but also, Eberron just doesn't need most of that stuff.

Please make alignments private.  History maybe shared as a post by post thing.

You also get one set of identification papers and outfit (explorer's, noble, etc) for free, which basically lists your name and nationality as well as birthdate.  Most cities won't let you in without one, and one can forge it with the forgery skill if need be.  (though Sharn is pretty tolerant of everything).

Which also means, pick your nationality.

I will allow 1 flaw from Unearthed Arcana to purchase dragonmark feats.  This is to encourage connections as well as give a small boost to the dragonmark races.

Backgrounds maybe posted, or answer the thread here for bonus xp (to be linked here when i get my own forums)

I am going to ask everyone to please place your characters into Openrpg.  (for faster rolling, there's a character sheet in the Game node for openrpg, explained below)

Goto the top left window, or game tree window.  There's a character sheet located inside your template section, which is usually the bottom node labelled  Openrpg 1.62  ->  Templates ->  Tools ->  3rd edition character sheet.  Double click on the last one, and it should create a new node in your game tree.

You then double click it, and follow the instructions on it.  Right click to send rolls easier, like attacks, or whatever else.

For any animal companion, etc please make relevant combat stats ready.  I want combat to be fast paced.  If I wait for longer than a minute with no response or input, then I'll go ahead with the next turn.  You have everyone else's round to ask questions and the like.

type out:    /set F1=<charname> [1d20+X] init

where charname equals your character name minus the < > signs, and X = your initiative modifier.  You can change it to any F1 to F12 key, just using it as an example.  Notice the "init" is all lowercase as well, and there is a space between the brackets.

When we start combat, you'll roll init.  If you do not have this prepared, and we wait more than a minute, combat will begin without you.

As an example, Zee is a psion with 14 dex(2) and improved initiative feat (4), or +6 modifier. 

/set F1=Zee [1d20+6] init 

Then when combat starts, I just hit F1 and she's rolled up.


*Re-creation:*
I am imposing a level penalty until a background is sent or posted via questionnaire.

Kinda like the penalty for dying, but lifted as soon as it's PMed or posted.

You keep the same experience, but have wealth equal to the level you start at.


----------



## KeithCrimson (Oct 21, 2006)

This sounds interesting. What day were you planning on doing this? Would it be weekly? Bi-Weekly?


----------

